# My Trip to Vietnam (dsl warning)



## Aquadise (Jul 26, 2006)

I just came back from Vietnam about a few weeks ago for vaction and visit my relative who live in the country side. Even after the war, Vietnam still remain pristine and beautiful, the scenery were gorgeous, you just have to be there to feel the breeze.

First stop, a small town of Hiep Hoa, located in southern Vietnam. Life is slow, yet peaceful, not alot of action happen in this small town. Everyone is laid 
back and enjoying life. People who live here are use to their way of life, I find it one heck of a boring place to live.









People here earn about $2 a day in salary. $3-$4 for pain stabbing labor. Here I am going around the market.








A good meal only takes $.50 to prepare. 








many tropical fruits are eaten, and each one have its special taste. This is a dragonfruit








Durian Fruit(spiky fruit)








Leechee








This remind me of Mortal combat for some reason...









Its a water coconut! And its frickin huge! Its also an aquatic plant growing about 10 feet tall.

















On the river, Eichhornia covers 90% of the river, reduce flow to about 1 mph.









Some serious bridge engineering... 









cool looking ferns growing on wood.



























aquatic plants inhabit near rice patties and creeks.

Eriocaulon sp?


























































Limnophila Aromatica flowering.


























Next stop, Saigon aka Ho chi minh city. Life is fast and dangerous!









Rush hour at 11 am, no Jackie Chan or Chris Tucker here. If you own a car you are consider to be very wealthy. Driving in the city is insane with 20-30 motorscooter swallowing you. 










































After one month, its time to pack my bags and come home. I have a tank of dead aquatic plants waiting for me at home. Flight back to America took 24 painstaking hours.


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

<-----<jealous> Nice pics!


----------



## Craig Tarvin (Jul 26, 2005)

Aquadise said:


> This remind me of Mortal combat for some reason...


Haha. Great pictures.

The scooter one is really cool, looks like it's moving almost.


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

Beautiful! Have any more?


----------



## Aquadise (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks for the complement! Thats only half of the trip, I will have more pics coming!


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

So is duckweed native to Vietnam?


----------



## Aquadise (Jul 26, 2006)

I don't know if it is a native, but duckweed occur worldwide.  Beside those cold places.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Ah, my parent's loving country. I went here back in 2000 and it was a really great trip. Although, in a few more months my parents has planned another trip to Vietnam to honor my grandpa who passed away a couple years ago. The country is indeed a nice place, it may not look like it but once you discover the jungles and all that jazz, man it suprises you to see what a beautiful country it is even after the war.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

> Eriocaulon sp?


Nope. The leaves kind of make it look like it is, but the flowers are not those of _Eriocaulon_, which all have what look like 'hat pins' or little white balls on the tips of long, straight pedicels.


----------



## osiris (Jul 28, 2006)

Great pictures. My fiance was born in Siagon and lived there until her 20's. I will definitely show her your pictures next time she comes over to my house.


----------



## DosEvil (Nov 5, 2005)

Those are some great photo's you have there.


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Nice set of pics. I was actually in Saigon for nearly two weeks about a month ago. Haven't gotten around to the pics though, haha.


----------

